

Taxi drivers block streets of Rio in protest against Uber - wyclif
http://www.i24news.tv/en/news/international/americas/79635-150725-taxi-drivers-block-streets-of-rio-in-protest-against-uber

======
sintaxi
...and now everyone in Rio knows what Uber is.

